# For Lovers of Cats, and Art.......



## Roslyn (Jun 21, 2012)

If you love cats, and you love art, these videos are for you. 
Something for a rainy day........

Go to youtube, and search for:

Henri

Henri 2 Paw de Deux

Henri 3 Le Vet

I can't seem to figure out the links/videos, but it's worth the search........


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

I was trying to add the links but it's embedding the videos....


----------

